# very new at sling shots



## newsomeron (Aug 6, 2013)

hi all its ron from Australia im interested in taking up sling shot as a hobby im 53 and not sure weather to buy or make one of course there are plenty of trees down under any tips or advice would be very appreciated cheers :wave:


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Welcome, Ron!

If you are able to make one without having to buy tools or do too much guessing, then go right ahead and make one.

Buying one from a reputable maker like Flippinout or Pocket Predator in the USA or Wombat and Wildwood in Aussie is a great way to start out with a proven shooter, whether you plan to build your own or not.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

hi, I agreer with ash and on top of that I would add that, yes, you can do both, but, considering your age and guessing that in foreseeable time you will probably be retired (sorry if I am wrong) then learning how to make your own slingshots might offer you lot of fun, pleasant moments of immersion in various practical problems and solutions - and it is even possible that you will need no other hobby in your life.. or I am just imposing my own story upon you, you know, I am 60 in less than a month..


----------



## newsomeron (Aug 6, 2013)

hey thanks guys ill do some research hope to chat again soon


----------



## newsomeron (Aug 6, 2013)

ill prob try looking for y shape branches some of look cool just buy the bands :what:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

welcome


----------



## newsomeron (Aug 6, 2013)

thanks for all replys ill look into getting me first sling shot soon of course I had one when I was young seams they have progressed since then lol


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Do both, making one can be a lot of fun, can take as little or as much time and effort as you want. Buying one also has a lot going for it, I have vintage forks from the 60's, modern production, and handmade ones from some great builders all are wonderful....good luck and have fun


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

newsomeron said:


> hi all its ron from Australia im interested in taking up slingshot as a hobby im 53 and not sure weather to buy or make one of course there are plenty of trees down under any tips or advice would be very appreciated cheers :wave:


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Marksman is inexspensive and a very good slingshot.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

There is something wrong with the editing.

What I meant was to Include both Marksman and Trumark one being aluminum and the other steel basic cheap and they get the ammo there.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

welcome to the forum ron, plenty of help on here for making or buying,anyways nice to meet you, :wave: big ron from florida


----------



## newsomeron (Aug 6, 2013)

thanks guys all good tips ill check out ebay today cheers thanks big ron


----------



## Jako (Mar 12, 2013)

I am from Australia as well and there are so many different and beautiful woods to make a slingshot with. I reckon make a few yourself and buy one or two to experience other peoples craftsmanship. Best of both worlds.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

hey Ron,
I'm from Perth here. There's plenty of slingshot makers in Australia and one of us will certainly be able to knock you something up, depending on your requirements. 
Send me a pm!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

hey welcome on board

cheers


----------



## newsomeron (Aug 6, 2013)

hi all its ron from aust can someone tell whats the best ammo for target shooting and the best place to buy them cheers


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Hey Ron,

Most people agree that 9.5mm steel is the best for target shooting.

Best place I've found for Australians to buy online, is this right here.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BALL-BEARINGS-9MM-3-8-CATAPULT-SLINGSHOT-AMMO-X-100-/190612527193?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2c61645859

Else, check out your local bearing distributor. That thread I PM'd you with last week has some discussion about places in Australia that are reliable sellers of ball bearings.

I try to hit the 6c mark per ballbearing, shipped. The above link is the cheapest I've found, local or online and they ship small amounts so if cash is an issue, you can order them weekly for basically the same price as a larger shipment.


----------



## newsomeron (Aug 6, 2013)

hey thanks sam looks like a good site


----------

